# Vergleich umfangreicher Quell-Codes, Freeware ?



## Fichte (13. Juli 2004)

Hallo habe eine Frage ich suche ein Freeware Programm mit dem ich zwei umfangreiche Quell-Codes, in meinem Fall in Fortran, miteinader vergleichen kann und mir die Änderungen hervorhebt . Das würde mir eine Menge Arbeit ersparen.

fichte


----------



## squeaker (13. Juli 2004)

diff ist das Programm das du suchst.

vim bzw. gvim unter Windows nutzt diese Programm um das zu tun was du willst.


----------



## Fichte (13. Juli 2004)

danke genau das was ich gesucht habe

fichte


----------

